

37 Signals shuts down Affiliate Program - djt

Text from an email today:<p>Hi X-<p>You're receiving this email because sometime within the last
few years you signed up to be a 37signals Affiliate.<p>Unfortunately, we've decided to end the 37signals affiliate
program. While the program has been successful, we'd like to
focus our customer acquisition efforts elsewhere.<p>Even though we're closing down the program, we want to ensure
that we do right by you and everyone else who've helped us
through this program over the years.<p>Here's what you need to know:<p>Portal shutdown:
The affiliate portal at https://affiliate.37signals.com will be
shut down later today.<p>Final payments:
Our records show that you haven't earned any commissions this year,
and have an outstanding commission balance of $Y.00.<p>Because this is less than our payment threshold of $100, no final cash
payment will be made. However, we'd like to offer you a $Y.00
credit on the 37signals account of your choosing.<p>Please reply to support@37signals.com with the account that you'd like the credit applied to.<p>If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to respond to this email.<p>Again, thanks for being part of the 37signals affiliate program. Have a happy holiday season.<p>Thanks,
37signals
======
debacle
Can someone explain what the Affiliate Program is/was? 37 Signals has been
doing a lot of pruning and shuffling lately. I wonder why.

~~~
morgen
[http://web.archive.org/web/20110710003815/http://37signals.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110710003815/http://37signals.com/affiliate/commissions)

I was in the program, but wasn't active. Does anyone know what 37signals did
for affiliates that were still generating significant revenue? Just offered a
credit buyout?

